# News about the Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair this year...



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am just posting up to let everybody know that unfortunately the committee has decided to skip doing the youth fair this year due to financial, time, and a few other reasons. We are still very proud of what the Youth Fair has become over the last 6 years, and how much it has grown, and want to continue to offer it in the future, so please keep it in mind and watch in the coming years.

Thanks for all your support in years past of this great event. 

Also, members of our committee will still be heading up the mentored youth hunt program as always, so contact any of us if you need help there, or want to be involved. 

Thanks,
Jeremy
Great Basin Chapter of Delta Waterfowl


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

This is really bad news.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad to it not going to happen this year. Let hope it back next year.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

bummer, that was such a great event for the kids...hope it gets worked out for next year


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way but you have got to be kidding!  
From what I understood the spring banquet was the funding for this?
Myself and several other buddies attend this function every year and spend some
serious bucks at these event. Here's the question where did all the money go?????
That's a shame it's the kids that are going to take a beating on this one.
The ONE reason I joined Delta was that it benefited LOCAL kids. 
Very Disappointing... :roll:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

gooseguts said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but you have got to be kidding!
> From what I understood the spring banquet was the funding for this?
> Myself and several other buddies attend this function every year and spend some
> serious bucks at these event. Here's the question where did all the money go?????
> ...


Gooseguts, why don't you give Jeremy, Troy, Nolan or any of the other volunteers a call and tell them you want to make it happen? I am sure they will let you take the lead, organize 15 or so people to help plan, find donations, etc, etc, etc.

The youth fair is without question the best thing Delta has going for it, here in Utah, but **** happens and sometimes it just can't be brought together for a myriad of reasons. It is a huge project that takes the help of many many people to pull it off. Anyone can attend a banquet and spend money. It takes a hell of a lot more than that to put on this great event.

I hope it is back and better than ever next year!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Gooseguts, 
Very valid concern, and thanks for sharing your thoughts. I would be more than happy to address your concerns. First, any money our chapter has obtained for the Youth Fair remains in place, safely in the chapters bank acct. I assure you any money tagged for that event, will remain there for that purpose. You are absolutely correct in that the money we raise at our banquet which comes back to the chapter does in fact go towards the Youth Fair. However, it is not enough to fund the fair in and of itself, in fact, far from it. I would be happy to discuss the financials over the phone(801-898-3111) with you if you would like to hear some actual numbers, as I am not sure that would be appropriate over a public forum. 

As far as the kids taking a hit, I assure you, as somebody who has invested their heart and soul into this event over the last 6 years as I myself have, trust me when I say it was not a decision which was reached lightly. All I ask is that you consider the fact that covering the finances of this event has gotten harder and harder each year, both due to growth, and moreso the economy being so rough for the last few years. Also, although we have had a dedicated and hard working committee in years past, there is only so much that people can volunteer, and factoring in things that have/or are occurring in many of their lives right now, we made a combined decision to postpone this years event. 

As before, thanks for your continued committment and support, because it is important for us to be able to do things like this. All I ask is some understanding that we are all giving and doing as much as we can. 

Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

****...

sorry to hear that guys. if there is anything i can do to help in the future, please give me a call. you both have my number.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My kids sure have enjoyed going the last 3 years, you guys do a bang up job and a hell of a lot of work to put that on. No need for apologies, life happens and people get busy and things come up.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a heart breaker Jeremy. Give me a call when you get some time.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

GooseGuts, Your attendance at the Banquets is appreciated and your disappointment is understood, just as we are all very disappointed to have to break this news. However in the last couple years as this event has grown our income from the Banquets has not, most likely due to the economy. So when there was not enough money to pay for the youth fair entirely in these years where did it come from?????? Out of the pockets of many of the Delta volunteers and a select few incredible people in this community. So not only do these people bust their arse all summer long to put these things together, spend 5+ hours on the water burning their fuel, try to make sure everyone from every age group is having a great time and that every single kid that leaves there wants to hunt ducks or at least learned about the marsh and hopefully realizes just how important it is to our ecosystem. When the chips fall short they pick up the bill too!!! So please forgive me for "Taking this the wrong way" 
Chuck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

taking this the wrong way aside... gentelmen....

i sincerely HOPE something is grumbeling around to find a way to MAKE this happen.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of kids have benefitted from this great event. A lot of organizations and people have spent time and money to make it happen in past years. Hopefully, after a year of rest, a new crop of dedicated volunteers will be able to carry the torch. I bet it will be back in one form or another. Jeremy, Troy, Nolan, and others have given back a LOT to the sport...Thanks for all that you guys do for Utah waterfowlers and for all those little curtain climbers that attend the Youth Fair!
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

++100

KUDOS to them and "others" behind the scenes!

gooseguts's heart is in the right place, something can surley be done to salvage it this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, if the fireworks at Sugarhouse park can be saved... 

This really sux. But, like all bad things this too shall pass. The economy can't stay bad forever, and things will tun around. EVERYONE is feeling the crunch and the youth fair is one of those trickle down things that ended up getting cut. My hope is that someone with deep pockets who needs a tax right-off will step up and swing the bat. At this point, that's what we're up against it sounds like...


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

with this economy in the slump that it is in and no end in sight, maybe its time to throw out other options...there are always other options if enough heads get put together....one that comes to mind is tweaking the event, turn it into a all around waterfowl festival with stuff for adults AND kids, and having a kids only area, a kids fair of sorts, and have another area for adults with vendor booths that would be willing to pay to set up a booth and do some real promotion about their products. i know that might be an ugly word but in these changing times maybe something that was off the table might be a way to save and grow an event that otherwise struggle in a very hard economy. 

last time i was at the sportsmans expo, which was a few years ago, they had a kids only area that had absolutely no promotions allowed in it so kids werent bombarded by all that selling. to me it seemed to be a great thing, stuff for the kids without the commercial aspects and other stuff for dad's to see and vendors got to talk face to face with people who could be interested in their products/services.

in this economy, one that will most likely never get back to where it was since it was artificially inflated and shouldnt have been that "hot" in the first place before things crashed, it will be harder and harder to find people and business's wiling to make just a donation because everybody is watching what they spend, individuals and business's alike. heck, even food banks and shelters are running out of food now because people just arent donating due to the crappy economy. but there is a bright side to this, especially for businesses fighting for that much smaller piece of the pie competing for the consumer's attention, business's would most likely be more willing to get on board if it is a win win for all parties involved.

If set up correctly so the integrity of the youth fair is not compromised at all, i would think this would be a win win solution that could not only save the youth fair (which i like and support and have attended the past several years) but also grow it and make it even better. 

Just my 2 cents on it. i am sure there are other options out there and this is just one and just a suggestion. lets hear some other ideas and see what can be done to keep the event going. like what was said earlier, the sugarhouse fireworks was saved 2 years in a row last minute so there is always hope. but for that to happen, there needs to be talk and chatter about it so lets hear some more ideas.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey, if the fireworks at Sugarhouse park can be saved...
> 
> This really sux. But, like all bad things this too shall pass. The economy can't stay bad forever, and things will tun around. EVERYONE is feeling the crunch and the youth fair is one of those trickle down things that ended up getting cut. My hope is that someone with deep pockets who needs a tax right-off will step up and swing the bat. At this point, that's what we're up against it sounds like...


++1


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys,
Like "Long Gun" said there is some behind the scene things happening!
I do believe there is some hope!!!!! I will say there are some VERY stand up
guys with Delta and in the general WaterFowl community looking hard at this.
Stay tuned...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just talked to Troy. All hope is not lost. It seems that someone, and I wont say who yet, is willing to step up and swing the bat. I hope this all comes to fruition and we can make it happen. He told me the biggest problem is the lack of volunteers. So if any of you other guys wanna step up and "swing the bat" I'm sure we can find a place for you to help out. I'm gonna be there if it happens. Who's with me?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Just depends on what day it happens. Other then I most likely will be there.Dont know if I will be running my boat again or not. just wait and see.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

You know I always will be.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Just talked to Troy. All hope is not lost. It seems that someone, and I wont say who yet, is willing to step up and swing the bat. I hope this all comes to fruition and we can make it happen. He told me the biggest problem is the lack of volunteers. So if any of you other guys wanna step up and "swing the bat" I'm sure we can find a place for you to help out. I'm gonna be there if it happens. Who's with me?


"put me in the game coach"!

we should be scouting for my wife's speed goat tag that weekend but after reading your post about chatting with Troy, you bet you're hiney we'll be there. i had NO idea they were having trouble finding volunteers.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

is there a date set yet for the event? that will determine if i will be here or not. i would love to come and help. just need to make sure i will be available on whatever day it is on....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

im sure its still slated for the same weekend as last season.

if youre interested, its sounds as though there will be a meeting at the Training Table in Layton the evening of Wednesday the 10th at 7:30.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Troy, turns out most of the council has a previously arranged meeting on Wed for another matter. The youth fair meeting will be at the Layton Training Table at 7 pm on Thursday the 11th. If you would be interested in helping out please try to attend. Keep in mind that some manpower will be needed day of, but most of the help needed is in the form Pre-organizing and gathering donations both monetary and product. We appreciate the interest in this and hope dearly with "New Blood" involved there will be new avenues to raise funding. 

Thanks again, Chuck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck,

If that date is set in stone , do you think it might be a good idea to create another thread about it? 

its a bit buried in this one...


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Well said, Done!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great news. Although it was not the intention of this original post, that post did light a fire of motivation amongst many new faces who have stepped up to the plate to make this thing happen! I must admit, it was impressive and invigorating to see a dozen new guys showing up at a meeting to pull this off.

Stay tuned, as more will be coming, VERY SOON!


----------

